# impedancias



## celice (Mar 24, 2008)

hola ,mi duda es la siguiente ,como puedo subir unas cajas de 8 ohm a 16 ohm.

existe algo que pueda transformar la impedancia?

quiero conectar una etapa de 500 w en mono a 8 ohm,y para ello debo poner las cajas en paralelo. gracias    

un saludo


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

celice, si tenés dos cajas de 8ohms las podés conectar en serie y equivaldría a una caja de 16ohms.
Respecto de la etapa de 500w no entiendo la pregunta, cuál es la potencia de las cajas?

Slds...


----------



## celice (Mar 24, 2008)

la impedancia de las cajas es de 8ohm,y lo que quiero hacer es poner la etapa en mono y conectar en paraleo ,para ello debo subirlas a 16 ohm puesto q poniendolas asi en paralelo se me quedaria la impedancia total en 8 ohm .

en serie no creo por que me sumarian impedancia y se quedaria en 16 ohm la total y la etapa entrega 500w

y las cjas son de 300 w cada una


un saludoo


----------



## celice (Mar 24, 2008)

la impedancia de las cajas es de 8ohm,y lo que quiero hacer es poner la etapa en mono y conectar en paraleo ,para ello debo subirlas a 16 ohm puesto q poniendolas asi en paralelo se me quedaria la impedancia total en 8 ohm . 

en serie no creo por que me sumarian impedancia y se quedaria en 16 ohm la total y la etapa entrega 500w 

y las cjas son de 300 w cada una 


un saludoo


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

en SERIE la impedancia total se suma si no proba poner 2 resistencias en serie y lo vas a comprobar


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

celice, perdoname, pero no entiendo qué querés decir con "poner la etapa en mono" y conectar en paralelo. Te referís a conectar en paralelo dos salidas de un amplificador stereo para tirar el doble de potencia?
Si es eso lo que querés decir yo no lo recomendaría, pero no es mi especialidad así que voy a dejar que opine gente más idónea 

Slds....


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

ademas si  "pones la etapa en mono" suponiendo que es estereo y defasas 180° para el doble de la potencia vas a obtener la misma potencia. aver reeplanteemos con un ejemplo. por ejemplo amplificador estereo de 50watts por canal sobre 8 omhs defasando 180° casi 100 watts (suponiendo esto ) a mi manera de verlo si duplicas potencia y duplicas impedancia la potencia va a ser la misma que al principio osea menor impedancia mayor potencia pero por el momento lo que se me ocurre es colocar los parlantes en serie como dije antes pero si esto no te conforma mi otra idea es ponerle una resistencia de 8 omhs en serie con los parlantes pero por supuesto esta la perdia ovia de potencia 
chau 
salu2


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 24, 2008)

celice, yo diría que hagas un diagramita de lo que querés hacer y así te ayudamos.
Slds...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 25, 2008)

fijate si tu amplificador no se banca la carga en 4 ohms y problema resuelto


----------



## celice (Mar 25, 2008)

ya he consultado pero tengo miedo en poner una resistencia por que no es del todo corriente, tambien es frecuencia!.la etapa es estereo de 500 w a 8 ohm

las cajas de 300w a 8 ohm en un principio me podiais decir pues asi es correcto,pero a mi me gustaria saber si punteandola en mono y poniendo las cajas en paralelo conseguire mas potencia puesto que lo hice con una y me cliqueo menos la etapa .tengo entendido que esta etapa a 8 ohm da por canal 150 w segun manual,poniendola en mono de daria 200w a cada una pero para ello debo subir los parlantes a 16 ohm.gracias un saludooo 

espero una respuesta graciasss


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2008)

lo de la resistencia tenes razon es una solucion media "crota" pero en el momento me acore de eso pero ahora: si queres puentear dos de 150w para llegar a los 200 se supone que tenes que seguir usando 8 omhs sino la potencia es menor que como estaba antes es imposible (segun lo que explicas) sacar el doble de potencia de un par de amplificadores en puente de 8 omhs si los parlantes son de 16 omhs estas como al comienzo es decir por ej amplificador de 50w sobre 8 omhs si le conectas un parlante de 4 tenes el doble de la potencia, ahora si le conectas de 16omhs es la mitad de la potencia.

si aumentas para mayor potencia y aumentas impedancia la potencia es la misma


----------



## celice (Mar 26, 2008)

claro explicado asi si,entonces que hago,por que no se si la etapa me da 500 w a 4 ohm,entonces si seria ponerlas en paralelo y listooo.

 esta es la etapa :                  http://divisionaudio.com/sta-162-p-388.html

http://www.monacor-spain.net/modules.php?name=Buscar_Producto&file=ficha&Articulo=STA-162


si pogo la etapa a 4 ohm ,se me fastidian las cajas que son de 8 ohm?

o que no lo veo o desconozco por eso pongo el enlace ,si se puede puntear a 4 ohm la etapa en mono?'    


un saludote gracias


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

no si tenes un amplificador de 9 omhs le tenes que conectar bocinas de 8 omhs ( recomendado) pero no creo que haya problema si le conectas 4 omhs para obtener 400 w si la tapa es de 200 salu2


----------

